# GSD Rescue



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I was forwarded this email, I thought I would pass this along.


From: Rhonda Beach <[email protected]>
Subject: [RallytoRescueAmbassadors] German Shepherd Rescue
To: "Rally to Rescue Ambassadors Yahoo Group" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, August 4, 2009, 1:55 PM



Hi All,

I am looking for a GS rescue in the NC area.. do any of you have a contact for a GS rescue group in this area? I prefer to have a contact rather than email the group rescue.

Thanks!

Rhonda


Rhonda C Beach

Animal Protection Society of Person County
http://www.apsofpc. org


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I will email her to see what she is needing.


----------

